# A.I.C  /  Airborne Indoctrination course



## bilton090 (9 Mar 2006)

[][/color

                       I  passed my jump crs. in Feb 1984, was posted to the Airborne Engineer field Tp. on my return to Petawawa. I put up my white wings & maroon brie  , do to the fack i was posted to a jump pos. and would pass the upcoming A.I.C that summer. If you passed your jump crs. but were not posted to a jump pos. you put up the red wings. I passed my A.I.C crs. & my # is 3566.
   
                       The A.I.C crs. was 3 weeks long,
                                    - 3 forty -five min. P.T. classes to start 10k run, obst crs, Hand to hand/pugo stike fighting
                                       - than breckfast ,  followed by a full kit insp. on the squre ,full rucks & fighting order, after the insp, we 
                                      marched w/ full kit to class's on Airborne tac's, equment, wepons.
                                       - There was 4 per ex. jumps followed by LZ/DZ, end stick rollups,DZORV drills, & after 2 of the jumps there
                                       was a short crs. on explosives,with the following claymore mine's ( live fire ), det-cord, blasting-caps, 
                                      imporvised mines, and making a basic charge form 1 pound c4.
    
                        The crs. was finished after a 4 day jump in Ex. w/ patolling, no sleep, hell in the tr. area of Pet.

                    
                                                        Chimo! Airborne


----------



## Ed Gagnon (10 Mar 2006)

Hi Bilton,

Is there a point to this topic or is it just for general interest?

Ed


----------



## bilton090 (10 Mar 2006)

Ed Gagnon said:
			
		

> Hi Bilton,
> 
> Is there a point to this topic or is it just for general interest?
> 
> Ed


Some of the boy were talking yesterday about the A.I.C , I thought this would clear it up .


----------

